# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Foto nga Prishtina

## Dita

Kjo shpelle perben nje nga mrekullite e natyres shqiptare.
Gjendet ne afersi te Lipjanit, 20 km ne jug te Prishtines.

Me vjen keq qe me mungon dicka e shkruar rreth krijimit te kesaj shpelle. Stalgamitet dhe stalaktitet perbejne karakteristiken e saj, zhvillimi i tyre milionavjecar ka bere te mundur qe ne ditet e sotme aty te shfaqen figura te formave te ndryshme qe vendasit i kane interpretuar ne menyra te ndryshme, p.sh. Borebardha dhe 7 xhuxhat, apo Romeo dhe Zhuljeta, qe me vijne tani ne mend. Interpretimi i bere te ben te buzeqeshesh, por ndoshta dhe t'i shikosh me me shume vemendje.

Nxenesit e shkollave ne Prishtine e kane nje ekskursion "te detyrueshem", sikurse ne ne Tirane kemi pasur dikur udhetimin me autobuz per ne Kruje.

Per ata qe kane vendosur te bejne nje udhetim ne Kosove, do te ishte mire qe te benin nje vizite edhe ne kete shpelle.

----------


## StterollA

*PAMJE NGA PRISHTINA* (_klikoni te linku i meposhtem per te pa fotografi nga Prishtina. Nese ju keni ndonje fotografi nga Prishtina ju lutem postojeni ne kete teme._)

*http://galeria.albasoul.com/album29*

----------


## Lumnjani



----------


## Lumnjani



----------


## Lumnjani



----------


## Lumnjani



----------


## Lumnjani



----------


## Laura78

Kjo Eshe Prishtina

----------


## Laura78

Ja Prap Edhe Nje Foto

----------


## Baptist

Ja dhe origjinali i kesaj fotografie qe po sillet neper forume (fotografuar rreth vitit 2001, nga Andin HALIMI, _solo kitarist_ , prej ish nderteses se Radio Prishtines)

Me vjen keq qe u detyrova ta zvogeloj! 
Pershendetje.

----------


## viganv

Edhe disa foto te tjera te Kryeqytetit





*Foto e marre nga Grand Hotel*

----------


## viganv

*Statuja e Zahir Pajazitit ne Prishtine*





*Sigal Prishtina - Klubi kryesor i Prishtines ne basketboll*

----------


## viganv

*Grand Hotel*



*Bibloteka Kombetare*

----------


## viganv

*Plisat - Tifozet e zjarrte te Prishtines*

----------


## vajza_pr

disa foto qe i kam bere une prej ballkonit ne banesen time ne Prishtine

----------


## vajza_pr

dhe kjo eshte nje pamje prap nga banesa ime

----------


## vajza_pr

Dita e varrimit te Z.Rugoves

----------


## vajza_pr

perendimi i diellit

----------


## vajza_pr

edhe nje foto tjeter e Prishtines

----------


## vajza_pr

Ia kjo eshte foto qe desha me postu por postova nipin gabim

----------

